# Brooks will be 10 yrs old this week



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Here he is after a hike and a swim last month


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday Brooks!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He looks great. I can't believe he'll be 10 already, I still think of him as about 5. Happy birthday handsome!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

He is the love of my life.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I can't believe he is turning 10 already! 

I bet Teresa would have a new toy for him and Kiwi and Mack will have treats for him too


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday Brooks. You are one handsome fellow. It's a hot week so ask for ice cream with you cake


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I hope you have a very Happy Birthday Brooks with lots of special treats and surprises!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a beautiful picture, Brooks looks great. 

Happy 10th birthday handsome boy.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Happy Tenth Birthday, beautiful Brooks!


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Brooks! Sorry for the belated wishes. My mom didn´t check into the forum last week. But better late than never. Have a great birthday and many many more to come. MEL


----------

